# CRISPY SKINNED PORK BELLY WITH WALDORF SALAD AND APPLE SAUCE



## chefzoneau (Jun 21, 2012)

**

*Ingredients Quantity*

1kg pork belly meaty (about 6" x 6") (pre brined belly can be purchased to save time)

1.5 ltrs water  

80g kosher salt   

80g brown sugar 

2 bay leaves 

5g fennel seeds 

2 star anise

10g coriander seeds

10 white peppercorns 

*Step 1 Method *

Roast spices then add all ingredients accept the pork belly to a pot bring to a gentle simmer and leave to simmer for 10 minutes, Take of the heat and chill rapidly.

Once cooled strain out the spices place the pork belly in a suitably sized stainless steel gastro tray add the brine leave in the brine for 6-8 hours.

*Step 2 Method *

Remove the belly from brine and rinse well.

Preheat the water bath to 83 or set the combination oven to 72°C on steam cycle

Cook the Pork belly in the preheated water bath for 12 hours. or combination oven night 16-18 hrs.

Remove from the water bath or combination oven and place into a shallow tray to be pressed, to allow the belly to cool within Australian food safety requirements" you will need to cut the four corners of the bag open to allow the heat to escape whilst pressing.

Weigh down the belly so it is pressed flat and place in the refrigerator until cold. 

*PORK BELLY PORTIONS*

Portion to your requirements 100-120g, place skin side down in a non stick frying pan cover the flesh roughly with foil to stop the flesh drying while roasting and place in the oven set to 190 c˚ for 25-35 minutes or until the rind is crispy. serve with apple sauce and waldorf salad .

*STEWED APPLES *

*Ingredients Quantity*

2 Granny Smith apples

15mls Water

30mls Apple cider vinegar

Lemon juice 1/4 lemon

Sugar 50g

Cloves 2

Salt to taste

*Step Method*

Peel, core, slice and store the apples in acidulated water to stop them oxidizing. Strain of water then place them in a suitable pan with a lid.
Add the water, lemon juice, vinegar, sugar, salt, and cloves bring to the boil turn down to low heat a very gentile simmer and place the lid on cook until the apples are soft about 5- 10 minutes.
Pass through a fine chinois check-seasoning store with cling film covering the open surface of the apple puree.
*WALDORF SALAD *

*Ingredient Quantity*

Red Apples, julienne 150gms

Celery, julienne 150gms

Lemon juice 1/2

Walnuts, chopped 40gms

Mayonnaise 50gm

Cream 40mls

*Step Method*

Place the julienne of apple and celery into a stainless steel bowl and mix with the lemon juice to prevent the apples from browning.
Mix the mayonnaise and cream together and add to the salad with the chopped walnuts and mix together well.
Adjust the seasoning and dress neatly in a salad bowl or mould as shown. Garnish with walnut pieces scattered on top and young celery leaves.


----------

